# when does the road going passed little dell close?



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

hey guys,

I was just wondering if anyone knows when the road going passed Little Dell Reservoir going towards big mountain closes? Is it a set time each year or entirely based on snowfall?

I've also heard when it does close they groom it for cross country skiers, snowshoers, and snowmobilers to use until like february......ive been up there when it was closed but i never paid much attention, is this true also?

thanks!


----------



## walter sobchak (Jul 3, 2009)

Depends on snow conditions, there isn't a set date.


----------

